# How to insert an Excel table into post.



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I could swear I've done this before, but now can't figure it out. Just a small excel table that I want to insert, but a simple paste ends up unformatted. How do you mantain the formatting (spacing, gridlines, columns, etc.).


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

If you want it to look exactly as it does in Excel, you're going to need to do a screen capture and insert it into the post as an inline image ( tags).

If you simply want to maintain the columnar layout, I believe that placing it in [CODE] tags will preserve the formatting.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

```
Cabelcards Installed	Monthly Cost	Truck 	Truck Roll Cost
Cablevision	16,000	               $2.00 	   100&#37;	     $46.95 
Charter	        28,633	               $1.50 	   100%	     $32.00 
Comcast  	233,224	        free +  $1.50	    67%	     $22.51 
Cox	        24,382	               $1.99 	   100%	     $24.00 
Time Warner	60,350	               $2.44 	  99.40%     $23.95
```


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well the code tags worked - sort off. I had to a lot of editing to get the columns right after inserting it, but thanks for the tip.


----------

